# Custom Car Mats



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi All

Has anyone bought custom mats for the Mk3 yet? I am looking for something with the TTS logo, and where I can specify the colour of the mat and maybe the border.

All the sites I have looked at seem to only offer Mk2, which has a different floor plan.

Thanks


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

You're obviously not trying hard enough  Give these people a whizz

http://www.ultimatecarmats.co.uk/defaul ... t_id=13562


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Leopard. I knew it would be you that had a solution.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

I know you're looking for custom TTS mats made of carpet but I just got some rubber mats with TT logos for my MK III from Audi. Nice quality!
They are considerably cheaper (39 inc.VAT) than the custom variety if anyone's after rubber with all this wet winter weather.


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Chris

Yes, I have those on order from Audi too.

The Ultimate Car Mats guys don't do logos  Only custom text. I really want something that has the TTS logo.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

NoelTTS said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Yes, I have those on order from Audi too.
> 
> The Ultimate Car Mats guys don't do logos  Only custom text. I really want something that has the TTS logo.


I know this link is for Mk2 mats but you should give them a shout to see if they have the Mk3 template. Quality is good...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dark-Grey-Sil ... SwMmBVpliZ


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

NoelTTS said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Yes, I have those on order from Audi too.
> 
> The Ultimate Car Mats guys don't do logos  Only custom text. I really want something that has the TTS logo.


Noel, Ive just fitted them, would rather have the "TT" only logo incase I upgrade to the RS


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

NoelTTS said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Yes, I have those on order from Audi too.
> 
> The Ultimate Car Mats guys don't do logos  Only custom text. I really want something that has the TTS logo.


Might be worth asking them as I recall another mat thread for the Mk2 where a member had mats made up with TTS logos even though there was no mention of doing logos on their site.
However I get the impression that Audi may have clamped down on third parties selling goods with their logos on as some sites I've used / seen in the past are now devoid of anything Audi logo related.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> NoelTTS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Chris
> ...


I remember that thread well "Ambassador Car Mats "

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1009745&hilit=Ambassador+car+mats&start=15

Like ZephyR2 has said,I'd contact Ultimate and see if they can knock up a logo,after all its made from embroidery as on the others.


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

I have send them the question.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ChrisH said:


> Noel, Ive just fitted them, would rather have the "TT" only logo incase I upgrade to the RS


They'll be worn out by the time that makes an appearance :lol:


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

leopard said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> > Noel, Ive just fitted them, would rather have the "TT" only logo incase I upgrade to the RS
> ...


I'm reliably informed it will be available for delivery mid-2016 so watch out for a pre-Geneva launch.


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm happy with the TTS. The RS sounds a bit too extreme for me.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

NoelTTS said:


> I'm happy with the TTS. The RS sounds a bit too extreme for me.


It's that 2.5 T engine that appeals to me, let's see how much more it will be v's TTS.


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

ChrisH said:


> NoelTTS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm happy with the TTS. The RS sounds a bit too extreme for me.
> ...


A 7th gear on the DSG would make the TTS perfect for me. Cruising at 80mph at 3250 rpm just seems too high for me, but then I am used to my wife's A5 3.0 TDI that purrs along at 2000rpm.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

NoelTTS said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> > NoelTTS said:
> ...


My 2.0 L manual is perfect cruising, less than 3k at 80 and delivers over 40mpg. Cant compare diesels as very narrow torque band.
The downside of DSG for me is always goes into 7th at too low a speed like 35, not good for the engine. So that would be a -ve for the RS and drinks fuel.


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

Good point. I rented a DSG Golf recently and yes it would be in 7th before you could blink.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

NoelTTS said:


> Good point. I rented a DSG Golf recently and yes it would be in 7th before you could blink.


The only way to drive DSG is in manual / paddles mode so it is in the right gear at the right time. The other thing is they change down too many gears when you want to slightly accelerate e.g. I drove PDK that went from 7th into 2nd!!

Sorry to go off topic, back to mats!


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

Just heard back from Ultimate Car Mats. Bad news is that they cannot make mats for LHD cars. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I am in touch with a firm in Italy to see if they have the template for the Mk3. I know they use the official logos.

http://www.mtmshop.it/


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

NoelTTS said:


> Just heard back from Ultimate Car Mats. Bad news is that they cannot make mats for LHD cars. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I am in touch with a firm in Italy to see if they have the template for the Mk3. I know they use the official logos.
> 
> http://www.mtmshop.it/


That's bad luck,I'm sure you'll find something now the mk3 is becoming established


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

.[/quote]

My 2.0 L manual is perfect cruising, less than 3k at 80 and delivers over 40mpg. Cant compare diesels as very narrow torque band.
The downside of DSG for me is always goes into 7th at too low a speed like 35, not good for the engine. So that would be a -ve for the RS and drinks fuel.[/quote]

And what may I ask is wrong with 35mph!! :wink:


----------



## GDR-TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi,
Just contacted the TT shop and they are now able to supply their custom mats to fit Mk3. Also with TTS logo if required.


----------

